# Der Support hier ist ja wohl ein WITZ



## SAL9000 (6. Mai 2006)

Seit Tagen melden sich die Leute hier das der Upload zum Herold nicht funktioniert und was sagen die Admins, schaut nach ob ihr die Haekchen richtig gesetzt habt.

Wollt ihr die User verarschen? Oder lest ihr nicht was geschrieben wird?

Wofuer postet man seine lua files?


Jetzt komm mir bitte niemand mit "Sie geben sich doch Muehe" oder aehnlichem, es ist definitiv so, das seit Tagen nichts mehr geht und keiner der hier was zu sagen hat mal den Mund aufbekommt!


----------



## Patrice (6. Mai 2006)

Willst du nen Keks?

Mal ehrlich... bist du bescheuert? BLASC ist eine kostenlose Datenbank.  Wenn du nicht zufrieden bist dann lass es.

Du weisst garnicht wieviele Stunden das Team vor Ihren PCs hocken und Ihre Freiheit dafür investieren. Und hey.. es sind die ersten schönen Tage in diesem Jahr, wenn du da nichts anders zu tun hast als vorm PC zu hängen kann niemand was dafür.


----------



## JokerGermany (6. Mai 2006)

Patrice schrieb:
			
		

> Willst du nen Keks?
> 
> Mal ehrlich... bist du bescheuert? BLASC ist eine kostenlose Datenbank.  Wenn du nicht zufrieden bist dann lass es.
> 
> ...



/signed!
Man kann doch nicht erwarten, dass das Team 356 Tage im Jahr erreichbar ist!
Und ich will sicherlich nicht einen kostenpflichtigen Service.

Also Troll dich!

Ich finde sie machen ihre Arbeit sehr gut!
Hatte zwar auch PRobleme, aber die scheinen jetzt ale behoben worden sein.
Das Netzwerk sit etwas träge, aber sonst, nix.

Aber wir bezahlen nix, deswegen sollte man sie wie Könige behandeln^^


----------



## Iskoriat (6. Mai 2006)

JokerGermany schrieb:
			
		

> /signed!
> Man kann doch nicht erwarten, dass das Team 356 Tage im Jahr erreichbar ist!
> Und ich will sicherlich nicht einen kostenpflichtigen Service.
> 
> ...



agree 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SAL9000 (6. Mai 2006)

Schon mal 3 Mann die nichts verstanden haben!

Seit dem 10.4. funktioniert der Upload bei einigen nicht mehr, aber heute noch wird das ganze auf ein Userproblem geschoben. Das erlaubt sich noch nicht mals Blizzard.


----------



## Ajari (6. Mai 2006)

Bei mir funktioniert zwar auch der automatische upload meiner Daten auch schon seit einigen Tagen nicht mehr, aber so einen Aufstand von wegen das die Betreiber nun alle sooooooooooo Faul sind mache ich nicht. Klar ist das echt nervig, wenn man das alles manuell machen soll, aber trotzdem ist es ja so, ES KOSTET NICHTS! und dann kann man auch nicht immer Wunder erwarten und alles sofort haben wollen.


----------



## Ailac (6. Mai 2006)

SAL9000 schrieb:
			
		

> Schon mal 3 Mann die nichts verstanden haben!
> 
> Seit dem 10.4. funktioniert der Upload bei einigen nicht mehr, aber heute noch wird das ganze auf ein Userproblem geschoben. Das erlaubt sich noch nicht mals Blizzard.
> [post="112003"][/post]​



Ich glaub du hast immer noch nichts verstanden
Das Team macht das hier weil sie spass dran haben im gegen satz zu Blizz 
die damit Geld verdienen aber das willst und kannst du wohl nicht verstehen
lieber mal auf Leuten die was freiwillig und ohne bezahlung auf die Beine stellen
anschnauzen sie würden nichts tun damits irgendwann solche Seiten wie diese
nicht mehr gibt weil keiner mehr Bock hat sich für sein Hobby blöd an machen 
zu lassen


----------



## SAL9000 (6. Mai 2006)

Ailac schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub du hast immer noch nichts verstanden
> Das Team macht das hier weil sie spass dran haben im gegen satz zu Blizz
> die damit Geld verdienen aber das willst und kannst du wohl nicht verstehen
> lieber mal auf Leuten die was freiwillig und ohne bezahlung auf die Beine stellen
> ...




Wenn ein einfaches "Wir haben ein Problem mit dem Upload, es wird aber daran gearbeitet" zuviel verlangt ist magst Du recht haben.


----------



## Rookie (6. Mai 2006)

SAL9000 schrieb:
			
		

> Schon mal 3 Mann die nichts verstanden haben!
> 
> Seit dem 10.4. funktioniert der Upload bei einigen nicht mehr, aber heute noch wird das ganze auf ein Userproblem geschoben. Das erlaubt sich noch nicht mals Blizzard.
> [post="112003"][/post]​




dann erklär mir ma warums bei mir noch geht... auch wenns an den servern läge, such du mir ma bitte das prob raus welches es verhindert dass es bei 3 leuten nicht funzt und bei 4 anderen schon...
das größte ist echt dass du leute "anmaulst" die dir einen kostenlosen service (sowat is selten hier in deutschland) für dich bereitstellen, man beachte sie stellen ihn für dich bereit, die nutzung liegt ganz allein bei dir, gefällts dir nich? dann geh, ich glaub bei solchen beiträgen wird dich bei der community kaum einer vermissen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frorekin (6. Mai 2006)

Rofl

Kann ja sein das es nicht bei allen funktioniert (aus welchen gründen auch immer) nur kannst du nicht erwarten das wenn jemand freiwillig so einen Dienst zur Verfügung stellt   immer sofort ein problem beseitigt. 

Oft sind es aber die Layer8 DAUS die nur rummotzen und am liebsten noch Geld bekommen würden weil sie das Programm nutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nur zur Info es gibt auch ein Leben vor der Haustüre. Und ich hoffe nur für Dich das die Blasc Betreiber bis Ende Juni ihr Rl in vollen zügen auskosten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nix für ungut


----------



## Tulkas (6. Mai 2006)

SAL9000 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ein einfaches "Wir haben ein Problem mit dem Upload, es wird aber daran gearbeitet" zuviel verlangt ist magst Du recht haben.
> [post="112006"][/post]​





ich hab nichmal ansatzweise peil worums geht da ich kein WOW zogge

aber da du es ja schon so schreibst scheinst du ja das problem erkannt zu haben
wozu dann bitte einen solchen thread ?

Also wenns jetzt um daoc gehn würde würd ich sagen, geh zu 4 flamers und heul dich da aus. Da es hier scheinbar nicht um daoc geht, heul dich auf sowas ähnlichem aus ^^


----------



## JokerGermany (6. Mai 2006)

Also ich muss sagen, dass sie ja anscheinend was ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denn ich hatte das PRob auch und mitlerweile ist es so, dass es nach max 24 STd auf dem Server ist.

Und das ist zu verschmerzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nino (6. Mai 2006)

ein wort:


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL




mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wauzy (6. Mai 2006)

Hi,

also bei mir funktioniert alles, ich habe keinerlei probleme, egal welchen meiner 12 Chars ich spiele.

Am besten wäre es wenn die Betreiber einfach mal die Datenbank löschen.
Oh ich höhre jetzt schon das geschrei^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Wauzy, der sich freut, das es Blasc überhaupt gibt.


----------



## Patrice (6. Mai 2006)

Wauzy schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> also bei mir funktioniert alles, ich habe keinerlei probleme, egal welchen meiner 12 Chars ich spiele.
> 
> ...



es wurde vor nicht alzu langer Zeit bereits einmal die Datenbank bereinigt


----------



## Roran (7. Mai 2006)

SAL9000 schrieb:
			
		

> Schon mal 3 Mann die nichts verstanden haben!
> 
> Seit dem 10.4. funktioniert der Upload bei einigen nicht mehr, aber heute noch wird das ganze auf ein Userproblem geschoben. Das erlaubt sich noch nicht mals Blizzard.
> [post="112003"][/post]​


stimmt.

Blizzard erlaubt sich viel mehr als das Blasc Team,
im gegensatz zu Blizzard, gibt hier Fetten Support, den ich bei Blizzard vemisse.

Bei Blizzard zahlste Geld und hier ist es Kostenlos.
Aber wenn Dir das zu hoch ist ist, pack die Formchen aus und spiel im Sandkasten.

Ich nutze Blasc seit kurz nach dem Realse von WoW,
und hatte auch schon mal Probleme, und mir wurde immer geholfen, auch wenn es mal ein paar Tage gedauert hat bis alles wieder geklappt hat.

Und ?
ES IST KOSTENLOS

Mal ne Frage an das Blasc Team.

Gibts hier im Forum nen Rang " ForenTroll " oder so ?
Dann verpasst ihn diesen, er hat es sich echt verdient.

Oder tut den anderen WoW Spielern hier einen gefallen,
und lösch deinen Acc, und Zogg CS.


Für Ruhm und Ehre der Horde


----------



## Patrice (7. Mai 2006)

Sodan schrieb:
			
		

> Liegt ein Alli tot im Keller,
> war der Hordler wieder schneller.
> Liegt der Hordler tot daneben,
> rief der Alli fünf Kollegen!
> [post="112037"][/post]​




Den find ich nichtma schlecht ...^^
fast so gut wie... hm... muss ich nochmal im Internet raussuchen, gerade vergessen...


----------



## Undertaker1 (7. Mai 2006)

Das war mal nen Satz @ Sodan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich bin hier GANZ neu... Aber auf Blasc's Seite... Bei mir fehlt die ganze Herold Datei im Verzeichnis, aber wird schon bald klappen denke ich...

Ich sag nur: Weiter so BLASC

Undertaker


----------



## B3N (7. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen und erstmal Danke für die Rückendeckung.

Wir wissen das seit einiger Zeit manche Leute probleme mit dem automatischen Upload haben. Allerdings schenit dies auch mit anderen Dingen zusammen zu hängen. Es spielen meistens mehrere Faktoren eine Rolle. 

Eine weitere Sache ist, dass unser Client-Developer gerade umgezogen ist und somit wenig Zeit hat sich ums Inet oder ähnlichem zu kümmern. 

Fakt ist - es gehen keine Problem unter. Wir kennen das Problem und wir arbeiten daran. Nur kann ich ned zu jedem Post dauernd sagen wir arbeiten daran. Das würde mich bald soviel Zeit kosten dass ich nichts anderes mehr machen kann.

Wir wissen auch, dass unsere Webserver in letzter Zeit etwas langsam sind und das es ein nicht immer erträglicher Zustand ist. Auch daran arbeiten wir, daurt nur eben seine Zeit.

Ach noch was zum Thema "postet mal bitte eure Files" - das hat einen einfachen Grund. Um auszuschließen das ein Einstellungsfehler seitens des Benutzers vorliegt, sehen wir gern diese Dateien. Das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass wir die Leute für blöd halten oder ähnlichem. Im Gegenteil, so finden wir evt. Probleme raus, welche durch den Client o.ä. entstehen.

Einen schönen Sonntag noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerGermany (7. Mai 2006)

Sodan schrieb:
			
		

> Liegt ein Alli tot im Keller,
> war der Hordler wieder schneller.
> Liegt der Hordler tot daneben,
> rief der Alli fünf Kollegen!



Also auf unserem Server ist es andersrum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kaum Hordler da, die aleine Rumlaufen.
Meist werden sogar die lowesten vorgeschickt, ... -__-


----------



## Hustla (7. Mai 2006)

@BLASC-Team: ich kenne zwar euer programm nicht und hab auch keine ahnung von wow, finde es aber trotzdem wirklich super, dass ihr euer programm im internet  kostenlos zur verfügung stellt. solange kostenlos ist, ist es ja auch verständlich, dass ihr nicht jedes kleinere problem auf die schnelle lösen könnt und eure freizeit dafür opfert. und wenn ihr dann auch noch so einen kommentar von so einem typ bekommt wäre ich persönlich sauer, wenn ich für das programm tun würde was ich kann.

bei sowas zeige ich wirklich kein verständnis und ich frage mich auch was in seinem kopf vorgeht.

das wars von meiner seite aus.
und noch etwas, ihr macht das super jungs! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



euer Hustla


----------



## Patrice (7. Mai 2006)

Hustla schrieb:
			
		

> eure Hustla
> [post="112070"][/post]​



moarf n1 ^^


----------



## Hustla (7. Mai 2006)

grad nicht passend pat  :wink:


----------



## Patrice (8. Mai 2006)

Ach was.. der Thread geht doch sonst eh unter...


----------



## qramf (8. Mai 2006)

Hustla schrieb:
			
		

> bei sowas zeige ich wirklich kein verständnis und ich frage mich auch was in seinem kopf vorgeht.



Wahrscheinlich einfach nur "nichts". Da weht sicher nicht mal ein laues Lueftchen...


----------



## Gnandim (8. Mai 2006)

ich hab eben das forum durchsucht, wahrscheinlich bin ich blind :-D
bei den leuten bei denen der upload des herolds funtzt, öhm, habt ihr firewalls eingestellt? bzw keine firewalls, welche windows version nutzt ihr? oder mac? wären hilfreiche infos 

die site is so genial, wäre schade sich wegen som bissl technischem krim kram die köppe einzuprügeln, oder nur einem :-D

danke sehr :-)


----------



## Wauzy (8. Mai 2006)

Gnandim schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab eben das forum durchsucht, wahrscheinlich bin ich blind :-D
> bei den leuten bei denen der upload des herolds funtzt, öhm, habt ihr firewalls eingestellt? bzw keine firewalls, welche windows version nutzt ihr? oder mac? wären hilfreiche infos


Also ich bin als Benutzer auf Win XP Pro SP2 mit allen verfügbaren Updates unterwegs.
Mein Rechner nutzt die Windowsfirewall und Kaspersky. Kein Router, hänge direkt am DSL-Modem. 

Gruß Wauzy


----------



## Bogentod (8. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

also nun möchte ich mal meinen Senf dazu abgeben. Ich nutze nun BLASC auch schon eine ganze Weile und hatte bzw. habe nie größere Fehler oder Probleme gehabt. Bis auf einmal wo sich BLASC beim Parsen immer aufhing und da war es so, dass dies bei allen meinen RL-Kumpels auch so war und der Grund wohl mit dem Server zutun hatte. 
Nach dem Update, schon wie gesagt einige Monate her, funktioniert wieder alles und ich habe bis jetzt auch keine größeren Probleme. Es scheint wirklich so das es bei einigen nur an den Einstellungen liegen kann, denn ich kenne einige die BLASC nutzen und keine Probleme mithaben, alles läuft zufrieden stellend. Also bei Probleme schaut doch wirklich erstmal in euren Einstellungen oder liest hier im Forum wie man das beheben kann und macht nicht immer dazu wieder einen neuen Thread auf. Dann werden auch nicht immer nur die gleichen Lösungsvorschläge geschrieben.

Und nun noch etwas zu dem Support hier, ich finde ihn echt Klasse. In den meisten Fällen wurde mir innerhalb weniger Stunden max. 5 Stunden geholfen und das Problem war gelöst. 

MfG Bogentod


----------



## LytHmoG (10. Mai 2006)

meine chars sind auch alle noch auf dem stand von vor einem monat. ich finde es schon komisch das solche bugs dann net mal im devcheck stehen wo ich doch net der einzige bin der solche probleme hat.
allerdings muss man sehen: bei wow-handwerk.de habe ich seit ca. 1 monat ein problem auf das ich noch net mal ne antwort im forum hab ...


----------



## B3N (10. Mai 2006)

LytHmoG schrieb:
			
		

> meine chars sind auch alle noch auf dem stand von vor einem monat. ich finde es schon komisch das solche bugs dann net mal im devcheck stehen wo ich doch net der einzige bin der solche probleme hat.
> allerdings muss man sehen: bei wow-handwerk.de habe ich seit ca. 1 monat ein problem auf das ich noch net mal ne antwort im forum hab ...
> [post="112174"][/post]​



Wie bedauern diesen Zustand natürlich und wir sind uns da sicherlich einer Meinung wenn ich sage, dass dies so kein Zustand auf Dauer sein kann. Allerdings handelt es sich hierbei um etwas, das keiner von uns hat und wir können dieses Problem so nicht reproduzieren. Somit tun wir uns immer schwer damit die Fehlerquelle zu suchen. Dies heisst aber nicht, dass wir das nicht tun, es zieht sich halt leider.

Das mit dem DevCheck ist sicherlich ein Fehler von uns, werde das auch gleich mal korrigieren.


----------



## groener (10. Mai 2006)

Der Topic ist ein Witz! Ich sehs doch jeden Tag wieviele Stunden der B3N Mail Support leistet - sitzt schliesslich neben mir.  Gell du Bazi. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dujeck (10. Mai 2006)

SAL9000 schrieb:
			
		

> Schon mal 3 Mann die nichts verstanden haben!
> 
> Seit dem 10.4. funktioniert der Upload bei einigen nicht mehr, aber heute noch wird das ganze auf ein Userproblem geschoben. Das erlaubt sich noch nicht mals Blizzard.
> [post="112003"][/post]​





ich glaub du bist der einzigste der etwas nicht verstanden hat.. ES IST UMSONST.. 

ist ja klar das blizzard sich sowas nicht erlaugben darf, zahlst ja immerhin über 10 euro im monat..

aber ich denke ich muss es nochmal schreiben.. HIER IST ALLES UMSONST...

und da alle guten dinge 3 sind, werde ich es für dich nochmal niederschreiben

HIER IST ALLES UMSONST..

beschweren kannst du dich bei blizzard.. aber hier bist du falsch, wie schon einmal hier im forum von jemandem erwähnt wurde, bist du in deutshcland und da kommt es nicht alle tage vor dass die sonne scheint, aber ich denke das interessiert dich herzlich wenig, genauso wenig das die leute umsonst arbeiten und auch mal in die sonne möchten.. aber nein sie dürfen ja nicht, sorry die müssen schauen das das problem was du hast gelöst werden muss.. 

bist bestimmt auch einer von denen gewesen die sich früher sklaven angeschafft hätten..

also geh in keller und helf den leuten doch ein wenig, sei es finanziell oder praktisch..

ich glaub du hast noch nie ausm fenster geschaut.. wie lange ? die letzten 2 monate nicht ?


----------



## Fionella (11. Mai 2006)

Hiho liebe Leut,

ich werd nu auch mal ein *FETTES LOB* an die Macher dieser Site verteilen.

Diese Site ist sehr Informativ, gut Strukturiert und eine sehr grosse Hilfe für unsere Gilde.

Viele "Knights of Dragon" Member vom Server "Die ewige Wacht" haben sich hier registriert (lt. Statistik sind wir mit die meisten hier Registrierten von unserem Server) und sind voll und ganz zufrieden mit dem was hier geboten wird (Ohne was dafür zu bezahlen).
Durch diese Site ist es uns möglich unsere "Banktwinks für Rüstungen, Waffen, Gold etc. den Gildenmembern ffentlich zu machen und einsehen zu lassen was vorhanden ist und was möglicherweise gebraucht wird bis BLIZZARD hoffentlich bald eine Gildenbank in das Spiel integrieren wird (Zumindest macht man sich ja Gedanken darum)
Wenn dann mal was daneben geht oder mal der upload nicht funzt, mein Gott leute, hier sind freiwillige am Werk die nichtmal Geld dafür nehmen obwohl sie es verdient hätten.
Im übrigen war der letzte Patch Gold wert und die Site ist ein wenig schneller zu bedienen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Also weiter so und lasst euch nicht aus der Ruhe bringen oder den Spass verderben


Gruss

Fionella

!!! P.S.: Wem diese Site nicht gefällt braucht sie auch nicht zu nutzen !!!


----------



## Tarkun (15. Mai 2006)

ich kann mich nur dem Beitrag von Fionella anschliessen. TOP ARBEIT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

möchte aber auch im gleichen zug mal fragen, warum sind die Signaturen nicht aktuell?

mache ich irgendwas falsch?

http://www.blasc.de/?c=31900&tab=4

Grüsse

Tarkun


----------



## Patrice (15. Mai 2006)

Problem ist bekannt.

Bei mir bist du Level 54. Ist das richtig oder falsch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenns richtig ist cache leeren


----------



## Tarkun (17. Mai 2006)

Patrice schrieb:


> Problem ist bekannt.
> 
> Bei mir bist du Level 54. Ist das richtig oder falsch?
> 
> ...



hmm, welchen cache muss ich denn leeren?
liegt der irgendwo im Wow ordner?

Grüsse
Tarkun


----------



## B3N (17. Mai 2006)

Hallo Tarkun,

deinen Browsercache. Firefox bzw. Internetexplorer oder eben den Browser deinen Wahl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Firefox findest du das ganze unter Extras -> Einstellungen -> Datenschutz -> Cache

Beim Internetexplorer unter Extras -> Internetoptionen -> Allgemein -> Dateien Löschen


----------



## Tarkun (17. Mai 2006)

B3N schrieb:


> Hallo Tarkun,
> 
> deinen Browsercache. Firefox bzw. Internetexplorer oder eben den Browser deinen Wahl.
> 
> ...



okidoki,

werde ich heute abend mal machen.

Tarkun


----------



## Tarkun (18. Mai 2006)

Tarkun schrieb:


> okidoki,
> 
> werde ich heute abend mal machen.
> 
> Tarkun



hmm, ich habs jetzt an mehreren Rechner getestet.
irgendwie wird die grafik immer zurückgesetzt, obwohl ich im internetexplorer cookies/dateien (mit offline dateien)/verlauf lösche.
kann es sein das die grafik auf dem server nicht richtig aktualisiert wird und ich deshalb das falsche level angezeigt bekomme?
es müsste jetzt in jeder grafik lvl55 stehen!

=> Signaturen

Tarkun


----------

